# Review and recipe index for "Blue Tomato:..." cookbook (US Regional - Hawaiian



## monk (Jul 21, 2006)

Greetings - I have not been able to find enough online constructive reviews, nor a recipe index for, the Blue Tomato cookbook released approximately in Jan 2011.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------

